# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] ps3

## chrdim20061

καλησπερα παιδια!
εχω ενα Ps3 ενος φιλου μου που ειναι προβληματικο και μολις του δημιουργησα και αλλο ενα προβλημα'.
οπως πηγα να βγαλω το τετραπινο βυσμα του τροφοδοτικου μου εμεινε στο χερι κ ξεκολλησε ολοκληρο στην φωτο φαινεται πως εμεινε
20160223_204334.jpg
τα δυο πρωτα πινακια απο το τετραπυνο μπορω να τα κολλησω.
τα αλλα δυο ομως δυσκολο 
εξυσα λιγο την πλακετα απο πανω μηπως βρω λιγο χαλκο να τα ακολλησω αλλα τπτ
καμια ιδεα μπορω να το παρακαμψω και να τα συνδεσω καπου αλλου(πατεντα δλδ)??

----------


## thanasis 1

Πανω στην μητρικη γραφει το "mainboard modell" για πες.
Μαλλον ver-001 πρεπει να λεει.

----------


## chrdim20061

Ναι ver 001  ειναι

----------


## thanasis 1

Θα κοιταξω και σου λεω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Βγαλε το σημειο που σου εχω σε κυκλο μια καθαρη φωτο,οσο πιο καθαρη  και κοντα γινεται.

----------


## chrdim20061

πιστευω να φαινετε αυτο που θες
20160224_143634.jpg20160224_143649.jpg20160224_143722.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Μετρα με ενα πολυμετρο στα σημεια που εχω σε κυκλο,καθε ενα σημειο με την γειωση.
Γραψε ποσα βολτ μετρας σε καθε ενα σημειο με ανοιχτο παντα το τροφοδοτικο και με προσοχη.

----------


## chrdim20061

και τα δυο σημεια τα δειχνει μηδεν
πρεπει να βραχυκυκλωσω το τετραπυνο του τροφοδοτικου για να ξεκινησει?
αν ξεκινησει χωρις τον ανεμιστηρα πανω στο cpu και gpu δεν θα τα καψει???

----------


## thanasis 1

Κατσε γιατι βλακεια σου ειπα συγνωμη μπερδευτηκα,λογικο να μην μετρας τιποτα αφου στα σημεια αυτα περνεις ταση οταν
συνδεσεις τον κονεκτορα του τροφοδοτικου.
Σε λιγο θα σου πω τι να κανεις ακριβως,μην βραχυκυκλωσεις τιποτα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον εσυ πρεπει να συνδεσεις αυτα τα δυο πιν απο τον κονεκτορα που λειπουν οι χαλκοδιαδρομοι με τα σημεια που
σου εχω σημειωσει στο ποστ #7 απλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ακομα που πρεπει να παει το καθενα.
Αν εχεις τον κονεκτορα προσπαθησε να τον κολλησεις στα σημεια που σου εχω με κοκκινο,αρχικα ξυσε λιγο την πρασινη μασκα μεχρι να φανει 
ο χαλκος ωστε να κολλησεις τα δυο ποδια που εχει στο πλαι για να ειναι σταθερος.Επισεις κολλησε και τα δυο ποδαρακια που 
σου εχω με μωβ αφου εχει χαλκο σε αυτα.

----------


## chrdim20061

τον κονεκτορα τον εχω και μπορω να τον κολησω οπως ακριβως λες.
απο οτι βλεπω τα δυο κατω βυσματα  το 1 απο κατω ειναι το 5v to 2 ειναι η γειωση
το 3ο το psu wake up και το 4 το 5v
το θεμα ειναι το 3 και το 4 βυσμα που θα κολησω.εισαι σιγουρο οτι τα δυο σημεια απο την κατω μερια αντιστοιχουν στο 3 και στο 4 αλλα δεν ξερεις με ποια σειρα?

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι ειμαι σιγουρος απλα δεν ξερω ακομα την σειρα.
Πιστευω οτι

(detection)5v πρεπει να παει στο "κατω" σημειο
 (psu_wake_up)3.3v πρεπει να παει στο "πανω" σημειο

του ποστ #7 αλλα δεν ειμαι ακομα 100% σιγουρος.

Κολλησε εσυ αυτα που σου ειπα πριν και πες μου.

----------


## chrdim20061

Τον κόλλησα τον κοννεκτορα στα 2 πρώτα και στις βασεις

----------


## thanasis 1

Λες στο πρωτο σου ποστ οτι ηταν προβληματικο τι ειχε εκτος απο το προβλημα στον κονεκτορα??

----------


## chrdim20061

ειχε θεμα με το dvd δεν διαβαζε τα dvd

----------


## thanasis 1

Παντως δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια αν το εκανα εγω θα το εκανα οπως σου λεω στο ποστ #12.
Δεν μπορω να παρω αυτο το ρισκο γιατι δεν ειναι δικο μου,αν θες περιμενε ακομα μπας και το σιγουρεψω
αλλιως παρτο πανω σου.

----------


## chrdim20061

μια ερωτηση
θεωρητικα για να ξεκινησει το τροφοδοτικο θελει βραχυκυκλωμα οπως των υπολογιστων;
δλδ αν βραχυκυκλωσω τα πινακια απο το τροφοδοτικο θα παρει μπροσ;

βρηκα επεισης αυτη την φωτο ειναι απο το ολοκληρωμενο απο την πισω μερια.
μηπως να τα συνδεσω εκει;images.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι ενας σταθεροποιητης στα 3,3v μην συνδεσεις τιποτα πανω του.
Πες μου τι κωδικο γραφει πανω το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## chrdim20061

model EADP-260BB

----------


## chrdim20061

Λοιπον τα καταφερα να το ξεκινησω αλλα τωρα μολισ αναβει μου βγαζει κοκκινο με τρια μπιμ

----------


## chrdim20061

μηπως ειναι λογο υπερθερμανσης και θελει αλλαγη παστας?

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωχ μαλλον ζορισες την μητρικη με αποτελεσμα στην καρτα γραφικων(rsx) ή στον επεξεργαστης(cell) να "πειραχτηκαν" οι κολλισεις.
Σου πεταξε το γνωστο ylod τωρα μονο με reballing σωζεται.

----------


## chrdim20061

αυτο νομιζω και εγω αποτι βλεπω με λιγο ψαξιμο που εκανα.
 μηπως παιζει να ειναι οτι η παστα που ηταν πανω στο cpu gpu ηταν καργα ξεραμενη και μηπως θελει καινουργια;

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιτα αν εκλεινε λογο υπερθερμανσης θα ακουγες το φαν να ανεβαζει στροφες στο φουλ μεχρι που θα εκλεινε.
Δεν νομιζω σε αυτο το ~1 δευτερολεπτο που ανοιγει να ακους το φαν να γυρναει στο φουλ ετσι?

----------


## chrdim20061

εχεις ενα δικιο οποτε παμε στην πρωτη περιπτωση

----------


## thanasis 1

Δυστυχως ναι.

----------

